# please delete



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

Clapton 30th Anniversary Journeyman Stratocaster | Reverb


Fender Custom Shop Journeyman 30th Anv Clapton Blackie Strat. Unplayed from my personal collection. Case stored and includes all original items.Details.In 1987 Eric Clapton retired his famous Stratocaster, “Blackie”, and approached the Fender Custom Shop to craft a replacement designed to his spe...




reverb.com


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

New seller with 0 feedback. Deal too good to be true. Yes, that’s a scam.

Btw I moved the thread out of the classified section.


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

can’t imagine why Reverb let’s these ads pass… the price alone is ridiculous and as such warrants scrutiny by moderators…


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Just reported it! Scam or a big price mistake.


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

The ad is already missing by the looks of it. I’m guessing a pricing error and the seller noticed.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Varc said:


> The ad is already missing by the looks of it. I’m guessing a pricing error and the seller noticed.


I did report the item. Reverb will take a look at the listing. Always possible to a user to report an item.


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

agreed, L did the same and even sent seller a message but as of yet no response


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

I guess we were right.


----------

